# penn 525 mag kit needed



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I recently purchased a used penn 525 off ebay (real good price and it seems in great condition). I made a bad assumption that all 525's were factory magged as I have not seen a non magged version of it for sale. I called Tres at HO but he said that the penn 525 mag upgrade kit they sell only converts a penn 525 mag and won't fit in the older model. Tres said that they will be working on a conversion kit but it would be a long time before its ready. He said that someone in England may have a kit.

Does anyone know where I can get one?

Thanks!

Doug
--
I fish therefore I am!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

it might be easier to just sell the non magged 525 and buy a 525mag.if the price is right,i'd take the non mag 525.


----------



## budman (Mar 24, 2005)

or, glue some magnets under the side plate, I did this with a 535 and it worked great.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*yea...*

Ive seen before some destructions on magging the _535 gs_ yourself. Youll have to do a search. Im sure you can copy it for your _525 gs_. I would do it only if you really need it magged. I use to have two of them. I didnt have any problems with them right out of the box. They threw fine. If you really need them magged though. I believe Ryan White at Hatteras outfitters may be able to custom mag it for you.....at a price......


----------



## budman (Mar 24, 2005)

I still have a couple 525s. 1 slider and 1 home magged. You say you USED to have 2, maybe they didn't need mags back then.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*2*



budman said:


> I still have a couple 525s. 1 slider and 1 home magged. You say you USED to have 2, maybe they didn't need mags back then.


Yea, I had two 525 GS (non mags) I bought them because the local DICKS SPORTING GOODS had them on clearence for 69 dollars. I bought the last two. I have since sold them about six or eight months ago.


----------



## budman (Mar 24, 2005)

What are you using now?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

is the penn 525 gs what I have then? Is the gs high speed as well? Mine says high speed on (well I believe it does).

I assume that these are very good reels anyway correct?


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

What you have is the 525GS. It is a very good reel I own the 555 of the series and it throws just fine. It will not be as fast as the 525MAG as they are truely different reels. But it has the Centrafugal brakes which work just fine in most cases, just make sure they are in and go for it. If you need a manual let me know since if I remember right I got one for the GS with my 525MAG.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

that would be awesome! I have no clue what the brake would look like. Since you say the reel is slower than the 525mag then I may not need the magnetic brakes after all. I really appreciate the offer of the manual ... what do I need to do?

thanks digger!

--
I fish therefore I am


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Here are some instructions for a fixed mag in a penn GS reel I did this to my 545gs and I was very pleased with the results.

http://alamoareaanglers.homestead.com/MagGS.html

this page has the schematic for your reel. You will see that this reel has been dicontinued by Penn as the only put out the mag now.


http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/525GS-Schematic-Parts-List-P57940C5906.aspx

This is the info on the mag version. you may be able to buy the parts from here to make the swap yourself but I havent looked into it yet to see what it would cost or if it would work right. I will leave that up to you.

http://www.scottsbt.com/catalog/store/category1.aspx?SID=8&Category_ID=5907&ClearCache=1 

Anyway I hope that helps

John


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

PM me your addy and I will dig it up this weekend and drop it in the Post.


----------

